# سفر الرؤيا بالصور



## candy shop (21 مارس 2009)

*سفر الرؤيا بالصور*​



*




*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 



*محبة المسيح تروى العالم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مارس 2009)

*صور جميله جداا

شكرا ليكي كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 مارس 2009)

*شكرا كاندي عالصور
كتير حلوين​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا على الصور

حلوين كتير

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مارس 2009)

رائع يا كاندى
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## god love 2011 (23 مارس 2009)

_واووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
صور حلوه كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جداا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا مايكل​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كاندي عالصور​*
> 
> *كتير حلوين*​



ميرسى لزوقك يا رانا​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> شكراااااااااا على الصور
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائع يا كاندى
> ميرسى ليكى


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا كوكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _واووووووووووووووووووووووووووو_
> 
> _صور حلوه كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر_
> _ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الصور_
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا سيمون يا حبيبتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا كاندي
صور جميله 
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا كاندي
> 
> صور جميله
> 
> يسوع يرعاكي​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## vetaa (4 أبريل 2009)

*حلوين خالص يا كاندى

ميرسى ليكى
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 أبريل 2009)

_روعه_
_شكرا كتييير يا كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين خالص يا كاندى*
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه_
> 
> _شكرا كتييير يا كاندى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى​


----------



## kingmena (25 يونيو 2009)

فالتفت لأنظر الصوت الذى تكلم معى 






أبن الأنسان وسط السبع مناير (رؤ 1 : 12-20)






نظرت واذا باب مفتوح فى السماء (رؤ 4 : 1)






واذا عرش موضوع فى السماء ... فى المنظر شبه الزمرد (رؤ 4 : 2-9)
ص





يخرالأربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش...وي طرحون أكاليلهم(ر ؤ 4 : 10)





هوذا قد غلب الأسد ..... ليفتح السفر ويفك ختومه السبعة(رؤ5 : 5-14)





واذا فرس أبيض..فرس آخر احمر..واذا فرس اسود..واذا فرس أخضر(رؤ6 : 1-8)







رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله...فأع طوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا(رؤ9:6-11) 





واذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت والشمس صارت سوداء ...والقمر صار كالدم(رؤ6 :12-17)





ورأيت ملاكا..معه ختم الله الحى ..قائلا لاتضروا الأرض حتى نختم عبيد الهنا على جباههم(رؤ7 :2-8)





وسمعت عدد المختومين مئه وأربعة وأربعين ألفا مختومين من كل سبط من بنى اسرائيل(رؤ 7 :4-10)
nohadrakhletha.jeeran.com/sofer%20%20roya/picture-0-%2811%29.jpg
ورأيت السبعة الملائكة الذين يقفون أمام الله وقد أعطوا سبعة أبواق (رؤ 8 :2)







ويل ويل للساكنين على الأرض من بقية أصوات أبواق الملائكة المزمعين أن يبوقوا (رؤ8 :6-13)






ثم رأيت ملاكا آخر نازلا من السماء متسربلا بسحابة وعلى رأسه قوس قزح (رؤ 10)




هذان هما الزيتونتان و المنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض (رؤ 11 : 4)


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا كينغ
ربنا يباركك


----------



## VENA* (26 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## god love 2011 (26 يونيو 2009)

*واوووووووووووووووووووو
روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه عن جد
تسلم ايدك
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## tena_tntn (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي الصور


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

جميل ​ 
ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2009)

*حلووووووووووووووين اوووووووووووي
مررررررسيه يا مينا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## vetaa (3 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى خالص على الصور*

*تم الدمج للتكرار*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2009)

*صور جميلة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2009)




----------

